# 3K pour mon héroine: félicitations GEVE!!!!!!



## la reine victoria

Bravo Geve​ 
!*3000*!​ 
Joyeux Postiversaire!​ 
** * * * * * * * **
Mademoiselle de Paris
I think I can see
That you always will be
The one girl for me.
Thanks for the pleasure
My dear little treasure
Ma petite amie
Mademoiselle de Paris.​ 




You make every day a little brighter! ​ 
My, oh, my!​ 


Ta Reine​


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations Geve!

We only met recently so by way of introduction here's a Neapolitan song about "wopness" 

Carlo


----------



## maxiogee

geve,
Congratulations, I'll race you to the next 1,000!

If it isn't Genevieve (and I think I'd like to think of you that way, it is a lovely name) then is it some pun on "longeve" — are you really, really old?


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS GEVE!!!!!!!  

Mei


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Geve  

Je t'avais promis un nouvel holorime, alors en voici un (très laborieux...) pour l'occasion 

Frissons, un demi-sage je vis, s'te-plaît file !
Three thousand messages, Geve is stupefying !


----------



## DearPrudence

Plus rapide que Lucky Luke, 
plus habile que Zorro, 
plus drôle que Benny Hill (j'étais un peu à court d'imagination là), 
plus polyvalente que Bicycle Repair Man, 
plus forte que Superman et 
plus sexy que Wonderwoman, 
qui est-ce?
un oiseau
une fusée
une étoile filante
*Non, c'est Super Geve !*​ 
Congratulations and many thanks for your answers and your humour​


----------



## emma42

Félicitations, Geve.  Je te trouve toujours intelligente, toujours serviable.  Chapeau!


----------



## french4beth

geve,​ 
Joyeux postiversaire!


Des fils intéressants,
Toujours gentille,
J'éspère que tu resteras
Toujours ici!


Félicitations!

Beth​


----------



## cuchuflete

Merci Geve!

You add many things, all good,
to the conversations here.

Congratulations,
cuchu


There is rarely a need to ask
but it's always for a worthy cause.
I take my hat off to you.

​


----------



## anangelaway

Well done Geve-Geve! Quand tu es lancée, ma chère Geve, tu es lancèe et à l'image de ton avatar, une belle fantômette!!! 
Je suis ravie de te voir ci et là, la terre tourne dans le bon sens, tout va bien...  Alors, j'ai trouvé un petit endroit magique, pour te couvrir de sable, et je t'imagine là très bien : regarde ! 
Oh, please just go naked, nobody is around, and enjoy it!


----------



## mickaël

Félicitations !  
Dommage que comme quelques autres tu boudes le forum français-espagnol.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Félicitations !

I've very much enjoyed getting to know you.

trois mille mercis,
Chaska


----------



## timpeac

Well done Gève ! Always helpful and friendly and amusing - you must be feeling quite tired by now

Here's to the next 3000!


----------



## geve

Merci !! ​You know, I had to get rid of my former signature because I would have needed to add a few more adjectives and it wouldn't fit: indeed, "vous êtes beaux, vous êtes intelligents", and you're also very kind... and funny too (funny-ah-ah, not funny-weird, though that's a good thing too) You are so kind, I feel I ought to reveal a few facts about me:

- Behind my own "frogness", *Carlo*, I'm just another this  
- Eh oui, je ne suis qu'humaine, en fin de compte. J'ai même des jours comme ça aussi, tu sais, *DP*. 
- Yes, I am lazy - and since *cuchu*'s first link didn't work, I didn't even try the others. Was that for the best?  [<= _why does this icon read "sarcastic"?_]
- Je suis flemmarde, oui, et pourtant, *Beth*, je suis comme ça, je reste là ! 
- But tired of playing? No, *Tim*, never!  
- I am young and silly, *Tony *(and I might have spilled some invisible ink somewhere in this post)
- I have a dark side too, *LRV* (c'est toi qui m'éblouis, ma reine !) 
- Je ne suis pas toujours une lumière, alors j'apprécie les étoiles en toutes langues, *Chaska*.
- J'ai un fâcheux penchant pour les cas lents bourgs de toutes sortes (tiens, *zaby*, je viens de découvrir que nous étions millionnaires !!!) 
- J'ai une tête à chapeau, on me l'a toujours dit, alors merci, *Emma* !
- Mi español es horrible - but thanks all the same, *Mei*. J'ai appris sur le tas, et tout ça manque de rigueur syntaxique  alors je suis timide en espagnol, *mickaël*, il ne faut pas m'en vouloir.​ 
So, now you know... J'ai honte, j'ai honte... Oui !! Enfin un petit coin où je peux m'ensevelir tout à loisir ! Tu es un *ange*, toujours à point nommé.

WHITE CLICKABLE HINT​


----------



## KittyCatty

Ah, geve, j'ai raté ton postiversaire... mais j'espère que je ne suis pas trop tard pour dire
CONGRATULATIONS

et merci!

a bientôt


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je le crois pas ? 
Comment ai-je pu faire ça ?
Rater ze posti of ZE Gève ze reference (*) of ze forum of ze world of ze words ?  (oui, je cause très bien l'anglicheu !)
On dira que je suis toujours là-dedans, ok ? 
Bon, en tout cas, tu sembles drôlement atteinte, dis-donc, tu devrais aller voir ces gens là...
Parce que le forum, attention, ça a le même effet que le vrai ! 

Tchin quand même !
(ben oui, faut commencer ta cure fissa !)


(*) non, rien.


----------



## Agnès E.

Chère F.,

Euh non, g. mais bon, on n'en est plus là entre nous, hein ! Je te souhaite un excellent postiversaire, même avec un peu de retard... faut m'excuser, j'avais point vu ! Trop occupée à rire de tes messages, je ne distinguais plus bien l'écran à travers mes larmes.

Bises,
A.


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy P-day to my favorite alter ego.    The congratulations are well deserved.


----------



## América

*Bravo GEVE, et merci baucoup pour l'aide que tu me donnes pour que je peux aprendre fraçais.*


----------



## DDT

Mais oui, je vais bien découvrir ton visage tôt ou tard !  

Bravo Geve, merci de partager avec nous your wittyness et ton bonne humeur  

DDT


----------



## geve

Merci  à vous aussi je dois quelques révélations... (une bien maigre contrepartie vraiment pour tout ce que vous m'apportez !)

- Vous l'aurez compris, comme *KittyCatty* et *America*, je traque la souris sans relâche... d'ailleurs je m'amuse tellement que je ne vois pas passer l'heure. Ah ça oui, qu'est-ce qu'on rigole !  
- *Karine* a raison, parfois, j'ai le cerveau un peu lent. Je suis prête à faire une cure si tu penses que l'eau peut me faire du bien.  
- You might not know this, *Fenixpollo*, but I had always dreamt of having a brother to go with my two sisters - even a chicken one!  
- *Agnès*, comme toi (et Alphonse Allais), je crois que les gens qui ne rient jamais ne sont pas des gens sérieux. (le secret, c'est d'avoir les bonnes lunettes - avec les machins à l'intérieur)  
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]- Tu t'obstines à vouloir dévoiler ce qu'il y a sous mon masque, *DDT*, mais... et si mon masque, c'était en fait my true self ??  [/FONT]


You are all welcome any time to come and chill out on the grass of my virtual garden


----------



## LV4-26

Coucou geve ! Je profite de ce postiversaire pour te dire à quel point j'apprecie d'avoir une "fellow forera" comme toi.


----------



## chokorock

as a newcomer I have not the faintest...about that fuss, but since I´m going to Paris in a few weeks and my wife begins to study french....

CONGRATULATIONS TOO...!!!!!


----------



## geve

*Jean-Michel*, sois bien assuré que le plaisir est partagé  


Nice to meet you, *chokorock* - but don't think this will get you free accomodation


----------



## JazzByChas

Well...my worthy fellow linquist from across the pond in Paris...

For about 3 milles de postes, you have graced us with your wit, charm, and intelligence...

And have helped further the cause of the Afro-American culture in French...

and have "rocked" your gauntlets (both those of clothing and duels) with aplomb!

Carry on, my worthy Parisienne, and "Go'on wicho badd't se'f!)


----------



## geve

Thanks, *Chas*! Wut up wit ya? Nah, don't ya worry, I have many more gauntlets to rock.


----------



## Joelline

*Gève,*

*Félicitations et chapeau!*

Joelline

Désolée!  Mieux vaut tard....!


----------



## geve

Oh, moi, tu sais, les horaires... Merci *Joelline* !


----------



## GenJen54

To our hyper-super-Heroine!  BRAVO!


----------

